# CleanDetail - 1995 SWIRL HEAVY BMW 5 Series



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Paint Enhancement To remove as many defects in a day.
*

Here we have a 1995 BMW 5 Series. It was brought to me to see if i could get some shine back into the life of the paint. The owner works on a farm and washes the car with a brush weekly.... Yes i pulled the same face. :wall:

So, First job was so give her a good wash off before seeing exactly what i have got to deal with.










2 bucket wash as standard as well as snow foam rinse and Iron Fall out removal and tar removal.










Once cleaned it was dried using plush Microfibre towels then clayed and dried again to ensure the best surface to work on.

Next, a good look around the paint to see exactly what task i have for the day....













































































































Here is a test patch i did around 3 weeks before. It was in better condition than what you see here. So it just shows its 100% down to washing. See left front of the bonnet was Enhanced around 3 weeks before this detail.










So I started working on the some what swirly paint. Some 50/50s and befores and afters for you.

Bonnet 50/50:


















Wing 50/50. Not 100% swirl free but remember its an Enhancement.



















Boot 50/50.



















And the other side of the bonnet before:









And after:









Once happy with the finish. Here is what i chose to seal & protect with.









And the finished article, 9 hours later :thumb:





































No fillers were used on this, This was achieved using a mix of Autobrite & Scholl.

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a great turnaround mate :thumb:

Brought her back to life!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work as always Nick :thumb:


----------



## Kingsford G (Nov 19, 2012)

What a great result.What did u use for the swirls and that sealant,how long does that last?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Kingsford G said:


> What a great result.What did u use for the swirls and that sealant,how long does that last?


It was a mix of Scholl & Autobrite. Sealant is brill, It lasts about 5 months on its own, but the wax i put on over the top also contains a sealant as well as a wax. Gives a really nice depth and protection i'm more than happy with :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good nick.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments Guys


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I love to see honesty with enhancements. It's not shown often enough imo. 

Good day's work mate. Great result.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing transformation buddy:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good for only 9 hours work Nick, well done! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb job Nick, great results for an enhancement! Customer has got to be delighted with that!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice Nick good work!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job mate!

It can't be an '1995' on a 'R' registration plate, it is either a 1997/8. They started the e39 in 1996. :thumb:

Anyway, looks the way it should now, i hope you educated the owner about the correct wash technique etc. :wall:

Chris.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

superb work! looking very good now!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, awesome work!
That's is an immense amount swirling!!! 


>


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys, She was very very swirly.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job, hope the brush has been binned for washing now!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great transformation Nick! :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work guys
Congratulations


----------



## Jamieh9 (Nov 22, 2012)

looks amazing


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

excellent results there mate


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Great work


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind comments. The customer was very happy with the transformation and all this was in a day.

ATB
Nick


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Much, much better :thumb:.


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Much better now


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great correction on some nasty damage Nick.:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice write up. I like the fact that youve given some 'honest' photos of an enhancement and included the shots of whats left behind under the lights. Excellent turnaround :thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

The 50/50 shots really do your work justice, nice job!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

kk1966 said:


> Nice write up. I like the fact that youve given some 'honest' photos of an enhancement and included the shots of whats left behind under the lights. Excellent turnaround :thumb:


That's what its all about. Some "Enhancement" Details come out more like corrections, but each vehicle has different paint issues. An enhancement detail is just that, designed to enhance the paint and remove as many blemish's in the time given. This was an exceptional case so obvious marks were left but given the turn around it looked like another vehicle.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Great results there!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Perfect turnaround Nick :thumb:
mike


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow what a mess that was! Fantastic job turning it around


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

What a turnaround. Though makes me a bit embarassed now looking at mine which is only 3 year old! Should give me the motivation I need...great work.


----------

